# Temperature conrol on the Charbroil offset..



## micmike (Apr 19, 2011)

I have noticed that temp control is a tough issue.  Each time I have used the smoker (about six), I feel like the meats are a little too charred.(see photos from Talledega thread)  The ribs went for about 4.5 hours. Internal temp on the right away from the firebox was 200. Must have been hotter in the center and the left.

It has finally occurred to me that _I could use a little less coal_, and go a little *slower.*

*





*


----------



## Dutch (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep, that's the big part of the learning curve when using an off-set smoker, Micmike. Heat control is one of the biggest issues that make people frustrated and give up on smoking foods altogether. As you have already mentioned,you found youself using too much charcoal, next time, try cutting back the amount of charcoal by 1/3 and use you air intake dampers to control your heat-close 'em to lower the temp-open 'em up to raise the temp. Never use your stack vent to control the heat. Always remember to make small adjustments and then allow youself 10-15 minutes to see how the adjustment plays out. Opening and closing your intake vents without giving the smoker a chance to adjust will having you chase your temps all day. 

Enjoy the smoke!


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 19, 2011)

Mike there's a learning curve to every smoker. Yours a little more than others, but when you get it figured out it will seem easy. Even though you are having problems you seem to be turning out some good Q.


----------



## venture (Apr 19, 2011)

When learning my CGSP, I used two temp probes to get temps across the cooking surface.  With a little practice and tinkering with placement of drip pans, I got the temps within about 7 degrees across the surface.  Keep experimenting and you will be rewarded.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## redneck69 (Apr 19, 2011)

i have the same smoker, after a few mods it has been alot easier to control.  i went to home depo and picked up a couple of thermometers and mounted them to lid a few inches above the cooking surface about 8-10 inches from each end and i also added a baffle plate above the fire box extending 3/4 across the cooking chamber (aka reverse flow plate), moved my exhaust port t0 the oppisite side of the cooking chamber and plated off the old hole, cut and bent a expanded metal box for the coals which i can slide one way or the other to help heat or cool the chamber


----------

